# Tornado/Tromba marinha - Porto 09/03/2013



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 19:00)

Dada a raridade do evento, decidi criar um tópico com o vídeo, para o mesmo não se perder nas mensagens do seguimento

Depois de uns largos minutos de chuva torrencial com trovoada/granizo, captei este tornado ou tromba marinha, penso que terá sido sobre o mar ,ou seja, uma tromba de água, o mesmo foi acompanhado de forte queda de granizo na minha zona.

[ame="http://youtu.be/9lsz63zFaq4"]http://youtu.be/9lsz63zFaq4[/ame]


720p fica mais nítido.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2013 às 19:15)

Excelente registo, mesmo no momento certo


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Belas imagens Snifa, sempre atento.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

Não tenho a certeza, mas o momento em que o funil sobe para a nuvem, terá sido na altura em que deixou de estar em contacto com a superfície da água


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 20:06)

Foto do *Daniel Camacho* ( Facebook ) esta tarde na Foz:

A tromba de água pelos vistos entrou no estuário do rio Douro, levantando uma grande quantidade de spray..parece estar bem perto da Ponte da Arrábida...







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8776639.123838.212727212072178&type=1&theater


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

Boas

Muito bela imagem já se sabe se existe mais informações.

Abraços


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Mar 2013 às 20:46)

Imagem incrível 
Deve ter sido um susto para quem assistiu.
Parabéns pelo filme e imagem


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2013 às 21:48)

Belas imagens.

Concerteza que teremos acesso a mais ao longo do tempo.
Aos poucos chegarão imagens aos media.
Esta zona é frequentada por muita gente e com telemóveis à mão é natural que mais alguém tenha fotografado.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 21:49)

Snifa, caçador de tempestades da Cidade do Porto.
Parabéns pelo vídeo!!!!


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

Grande registo Snifa! 

Parabéns pela sorte de estares no local certo e no momento exacto!

Mais um membro a pertencer aos distinto "clube" dos que já puderam observar e registar um bicho destes! 

Obrigado por partilhares aqui com a malta! Está tudo com água na boca!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2013 às 22:41)

Parabéns Snifa! Excelente registo!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2013 às 00:39)

Muito bom, excelente registo e sorte de quem presenciou o fenómeno .


----------



## Zapiao (10 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

Excelente registo


----------



## Sanctos (10 Mar 2013 às 01:43)

E pelos vistos ainda fez estragos:
Tornado arrastou barco na Foz do Douro - JN


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2013 às 09:46)

Bons dias, 

Uma amostra da chuvada de ontem, que se abateu por aqui durante mais de 15 minutos,com gotas muito grossas ,vários milímetros acumulados em pouco tempo, e que antecedeu a formação da tromba de água:

[ame="http://youtu.be/o9afK2WDA3Q"]http://youtu.be/o9afK2WDA3Q[/ame]


ver 720 p


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

Grande registo Snifa, no local certo e na hora certa.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

actioman disse:


> Mais um membro a pertencer aos distinto "clube" dos que já puderam observar e registar um bicho destes!



Ele já pertencia ao clube, e do clube exclusivo, já tinha registado 2 trombas gémeas em simultâneo, e suponho, captadas do mesmo local  

 Trombas Marinhas no 2009 - 20 Janeiro 2009


Parabéns snifa, não é para todos


----------



## actioman (11 Mar 2013 às 02:07)

Vince disse:


> Ele já pertencia ao clube, e do clube exclusivo, já tinha registado 2 trombas gémeas em simultâneo, e suponho, captadas do mesmo local
> 
> Trombas Marinhas no 2009 - 20 Janeiro 2009
> 
> ...



Pois é! 

Que coincidencia incrivel então! E foram realmente no mesmo local!

Trombas Gémeas 20/01/09 fotografadas pelo Snifa:







Tromba de 09/03/13 filmada pelo Snifa:






Caso único que conheço até hoje!

Redobrados parabéns então!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2013 às 20:11)

Excelentes registos *Snifa*
Sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2013 às 15:44)

Não sei se será o melhor local para colocar, mas fica aqui a noticia do IPMA:



> Tornado no litoral Norte
> 2013-03-11 (IPMA)
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/tornado.09.02.2013.html


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

MSantos disse:


> Grande registo Snifa, no local certo e na hora certa



e ... sem receio!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2013 às 00:46)

Estava muito longe do local para ter receio!  A perspectiva engana, do Marquês até à Foz são mais de 4 km em linha recta!


----------

